# Middle Harbour 110607



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

kingfish


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Do tell Dave?

sbd, paulb, tugboat, fisherdan, Redfin, keza and myself made it out.

Bit cold early on for a paddle really


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Weel I am keen on a little more detail from you fellas if you are willing............ :roll:

JT


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

we're still out. 3 kings.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Ohhhhh...so this is a live fishing report no doubt from a PDA or similar mobile device?! Very cool. Keep it coming 8)

Would a mod please delete my double post. Apologies. Can't seem to do it.

JT


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

It was a questionable morning at 0330, but there was battle to be done, and so it was that at 0500 I slipped out into the limpid (turbid) waters of Middle Harbour. There was a huge amount of floating crap, including at least one dead dog, and large trees lurking ominously beneath the surface, waiting for an unwary Outback.

First stop was the bay of wrecks, but despite lots of burley action there wasn't a baitfish to be had. It may have been too fresh (the water not the burley). I carried on around Fig Tree Pt and across Sailors Bay trolling a CD7. Half way across, a good size tailor took the lure, and after a short tussle he was in my dinner bag. 55cm, a new PB.

I continued on to Sugarloaf Pt. There were fish there, but all I could wrestle out were small snapper. Peril called up on the radio, and announced his intention to head for The Spit, I kept at it for a bit, then headed that way as well. Ran into Tugboat and Redfin and we headed off together.

We hung around off Seaforth with not much action, and were joined by PaulB, Fisherdan and Peril. Shortly after Keza turned up as well. I headed back to Sugarloaf where at least there were some fish. I picked up a very nice salmon (55cm est) on the troll, but dropped it at the yak while removing the hooks. I'd just got back to Sugarloaf (about 1.5km), when PaulB called over the radio with news of kingfish. I got the Outback back on the plane and joined him at Seaforth Bluff.

I only had pilchards left, so sent out one on a gang, and flicked plastics around in the meantime. After 20 mins or so (and a very welcome coffee from the coffee boat) the pilchard went off and a small but feisty kingfish (est 52cm) came in. He went back to grow bigger, and another pilchard went out. Another 15 mins and my rod bent much more purposefully, and after 3 rounds, I had my keeper kingie (just over 60 cm). So, less than an hour and 3 kingfish between us - maybe this muddy crap water is ok. At this point I started the trip report (on my phone), but was a tad busy to write more than 1 word. I picked up a 38 cm trevally soon after, and Paul and I caught several bream and small snapper between us. To cap off a perfect interlude, the coffee boat came back and we could toast our successes. The only sour note was that while tussling with the kingfish, I managed to consign my trusty cd7 to Davy Jones locker - well worth it in the long run though. Paul and I continued for a time, but the bite seemed to have ended, so we went our separate ways. An excellent morning on the water was had by all, I wonder if there'll be kingfish all winter?


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Well done guys............was going to join you but slept in (kid free day). Fortunately made the legal cut off at H&C Bay - 3 bream.

Kingfish would sure beat that though.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Good work, nice to see you try and do a report while on the water...

Shame about the dead pets, guess they were washed away during the storm and pushed into the Bay, sad sad news... Lets hope there are no missing fellows found washing around the rocks.

Did anyone have any luck jigging or was that abandoned?


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Very cold indeed.... I only started at 7am and was wrapped up in a beanie and woollen socks until at least 10am. After catching up with everyone, I paddled along Seaforth bluff - there was a slight westerly pushing along with the current, so I decided to tie onto one of the bouys. Dropping strips of squid to the bottom, I'd pulled up three undersize snapper before my other rod got hit and I commenced battle with a very feisty kingy - a keeper at just over 60cm. I then got on the UHF to see if anyone else was on the water still & SBD came over to visit.

We couldn't resist hailing the coffee boat over and then SBD showed off his fishing prowess, by pulling in 2 kings a trevally and several small snapper and bream - it must have been the coffee that did it!

All up I pulled in 7 snapper between 20-25cm and the one kingy.

The photo's below, tell the story!


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Then came half time refreshments


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Then came the fish


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

sbd does battle with Kingy #2 in the murky brown water.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVuQ16cAAClfgAASQCMAEIzmEAA/79+gMADWZhppBMUwn6pvVDRoA0FPTU1NqAAJ6hk0ZMGp6KbU9JMjT1PSDIDNIHuKkAXNudJIniQkyRKnEBCXQ6mdwwRY0I2/BuZ1u1wo8lbg8bD+vpaYTJMGRAoI95676RhQ1RAKhGlsJ7drKRMJ7k5UFXXM2xbGWAclCqjHiFKDS3EgQJEC+j4zzjKlh+re7qOZqUZNy3Jr8mLxEYfXlcJ76LtnwxZimWRCw84RkGImegpqbKsUGxrXRlfCyBYRV69Udi7kinChILchr04=


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Now I worked it out....
I thought you guys said "Sugarloaf point"??? :shock: must have been sdb saying he was at Sugarloaf.. doh!
I was wondering where everyone disappeared too so quickly!
Oh well....

I didn't leave empty handed either    
I decided to use the force... (sounder) and was fishing at fish showing up on the display. 
Did a bit of the jiggin' disco thing at Yeoland Point after hanging around Sugarloaf for awhile and WHAMMO!!!









*Something about those red marker poles and deep water next to them*









*Patience!... the fish is in hiding! Even had an audience... a stinkboat stopped to watch me fight the fish?... get towed around?*









*One nice Bonito (49cm) after a number of sizzling runs, a first for me using an assist hook jiggin 
Proves the theory of the fish go for the head/eyes first. ( I was a bit dubious about this initially)*









*Smile *

*Here are some extra photos from our mid morning conference on the water *
































































met another kayak fisherman who is not on the forum... he had caught 2 nice Australian Salmons around the boats opposite Sugarloaf.
Looks like all the big fish are hanging about waiting for a feed as the bait fish are flushed out of the estuary with all the rain.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent report and pics fellas 

good to see you all amongst them

I've never heard of the Coffee Boat either.... :wink: great idea :!:


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

MangoX said:


> Excellent report and pics fellas
> 
> good to see you all amongst them
> 
> I've never heard of the Coffee Boat either.... :wink: great idea :!:


The coffee boat has been around a long time... there are two that work around middle harbour in the peak of summer, there is even an ice-cream boat


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

That's a nice bonito Tugboat - what was its length ? I'm glad you were able to put the jigging into practice and come up trumps! Interesting that sbd caught a salmon over towards sugarloaf too - maybe salmon on one side and kings on the other ?


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Bonito was a healthy 49cm specimen


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

After a very late night i eventually got on the water (Tunks Park) at 7.30.
I trolled around the morings on my way out towards the main water.
After chating to a few of the guys i headed up towards bantry bay on one side and came back down the other.
Tried fishing the bottom but only had small bites.
I eventually paddled back towards the bridge and met up with paulb and sbd, i hung off the next moring along and dropped down a gulp bait. I was quickly rewarded with a 35cm flathead but there still seemed to be more action where the others were so i went over there joined in.
That was about when the fish went off the bite.
Great morning if a little on the chilly side and the harbour had a bit of a weird post sunarmi feel to it.

pics below:

cheers
Kerry


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done guys. That milo had me stumped. Particularly impressed with tugboat's bonito. I could find no bait balls, but tried a bit of jigging just to see what it was like. I've got a bit of work to do. Found it really hard on the arms and couldn't get any rhythm. Didn't help that I was using a TLD15 - no level wind


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Coffee Boat WTF??!? ( Too dope )...

Now I know what to do with my Outfitter,

Coming to a freezing cold lake near you!


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Sensational effort lads.

Were there many stinkboats out?

Paul, did you catch squid in that brown water or was it from a previous trip?


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

onemorecast said:


> Sensational effort lads.
> 
> Were there many stinkboats out?
> 
> Paul, did you catch squid in that brown water or was it from a previous trip?


The water was pretty much barren till around 12:30pm when a number of huge cruisers decided to show up.... I think I managed to catch a few waves whilst moving between spots 8)


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

There were a few stink boats out, but not many - certainly no one looking to muscle in on our mooring :lol: There were a few larger cruisers that had us rockin as their wash hit us. 
The squid was frozen stuff from a trip a while back and the pilchards were soft mushy ones from the servo.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

paulb said:


> The squid was frozen stuff from a trip a while back and the pilchards were soft mushy ones from the servo.


Now I'm even more impressed!

(Just over a vicious flu otherwise I would have joined in. Will have to try later this week.)


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

We could have used a coffee boat at Wello this morning. I bet Doug (DGax65)has a coffee machine in his kayak.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

A good day's work lads!

Wish I could have stuck around, knew there was something down there!!

Will have the sounder fitted for the next trip, yay!

Nice work with the jig Tugboat!

Dan


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXq9rfIAABhfgAASYKUACAQhFAA/796gIACVREZIA009EAHonqETTAqe1TaR5INB6h6ghJjU5F4xem2B67AiL2c2mb/HupINsZI6XDXlKYJ2ZdECzcxICByIL0mWtyZWFpg4RVrKNpWpQjjJwHG2lYhlFJTiepuQ2KOH7vmOjcQzTyqCCCDsRDWuGLf8XckU4UJB6va3yA==


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm a coffee freak (some just say freak) and the coffee off the boat rates pretty well. It's even reasonably priced ($4.00 and delivered with a smile). This discussion has reminded me that I actually have a 12v espresso machine (along with enough other coffee paraphernalia to sink an Outback) - watch this space. Just what I need, some more gear to stow.

Well done on the bonito tugboat, the harbour is an amazing place.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

great stuff guys, and a nice morning to be out on the water. who would have thought6 we'd get conditions like that after the previous few days of carnage?

good to see that the kingfish and bonnies also enjoy the coffee (coloured water)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

sbd, i presume the coffee boat only runs on the weekend, does that mean you can't fish during the week :?:

i think maybe there should be a record for the kingie caught latest in the season

kerry


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

No, I've managed to bail him up during the week too Kerry. I work just up the hill from Tunks Park, and I grab any opportunity for a midweek pedal.


----------

